# Pressure washer stalls when trigger is released



## Atxchris (Jul 16, 2018)

I just found this forum and I’m hoping someone can shed some light on my broken PW. 

I have a excell 2400 pressure washer that runs great. The thing is, as soon as I let go of the trigger the machine turns off. I read some online responses to my same issue and everyone said it was a unloader valve problem so I bought one and installed it today. First I didn’t know how much to tighten the torx screw part on it, so I left it how it was came. The pressure washer turned on and ran great but No water came out the wand so I turned the screw in more and more. I now I have pressure coming out but as soon as I let go of trigger it stalls. It’s also builds up so much pressure that in order to get it to start you have to pull the trigger. Same symptom as before. Did I not adjust the unloader valve correctly or is there another issue?

TIA


----------



## Bluuplanet (Sep 21, 2018)

This sounds like how my pressure washer is acting. I have a TroyBuilt 2700psi 2.3gpm with a 7.75HP B&S ReadyStart engine.
The engine seems to labor too much when spraying and often shuts down when I release the trigger. I restart it and the process repeats a few times but then the pull cord suddenly becomes extremely difficult to pull. I pull hard and slow for several crankshaft rotations and then it suddenly turns free and I can start it again.
Unloader valve issue you say? I'll have to look into that. I see a small adjustment screw on the pump with some post-applied red adjustment preventer. I would appreciate any knowledgeable input on this as well.


----------



## dawgn86 (Jul 26, 2018)

You can remove the unloader on many models, take it apart and clean it really good. Lubricate it when reassembling.After they sit for awhile, they tend to stick either open or closed.


----------

